# What do you ants do when a pax asks for an added stop right before drop off?



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

On Saturday evening around 5:30 pm, I had a pax by Oakton and Harlem in Chicago who came in and we drove to Skokie, IL. Several minutes before the ride ended, another ride request came in which I accepted. I don't know if the pax saw this, but about two minutes away from the destination, he asked me to "do him a favor" and stop by the Binny's alcohol depot on the corner of Gross Point Rd, and Skokie Blvd. I told him that I already had accepted a ride request and that the next passenger would be waiting. He said he would only be one minute, and insisted now that I take him there. I then asked him to add the stop on his app, but he said that his brother had ordered the ride and he could not add the stop. He against insisted that he would be lightning fast, "just one minute". 

I sighed and said, "OK, but please be quick because the next rider is waiting". I told him that in the future, either add the stop or tell me beforehand so that I will know not to accept another ping and then the next rider would wonder what was going on when I stopped so close to his/her destination.

As it turned out, he took over 6-7 minutes, and the next rider cancelled the ride. He came out finally, and I was a bit upset..(actually a little more upset than I had hoped I would be). I drove him to his destination, and he said thank you and then he said sorry. He said he hoped I can make it to that customer and I told him that he ride was already cancelled. He did not leave me any tip as he left the car.

This may be an ignorant question, so sorry to ask if it is, but can we just outright refuse a stop if it is not already part of the ride? I would not have minded so much if I had not already accepted the next ride request. Also, if he was really only one minute and not 6-7 minutes (I had timed him), that would have been OK. Finally, the next ride had been cancelled, so that annoyed me. 

If the pax insists on the stop because he/she states that it is their ride and they are still paying for the unannounced stop, do we have any basis for outright refusal? I think that we still would get paid for the waiting time at the end right? (If we did not, then clearly I could have told him that I cannot wait because then I would not be paid to wait). I just don't want to get into an argument with someone, and I would really prefer it if there was an Uber policy rule that stated that stops not placed beforehand in the app can be refused.

I don't care at all about being one starred as much as I wonder if I have any Uber protocol basis to refuse such a stop. Also, if a pax say puts in a terrible unannounced stop thru the app... like an hour long drive thru McDonald's on a weekend night right before dropoff, can we just refuse and end the ride? I want to be able to point to some Uber policy and not just tell him that I don't want to...because I wish to avoid an argument. Please let me know what you know or think. Thanks. (I have noticed that my sunny disposition about Uber and pax has soured considerably in the past 6 months...for many reasons).


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Young Kim said:


> On Saturday evening around 5:30 pm, I had a pax by Oakton and Harlem in Chicago who came in and we drove to Skokie, IL. Several minutes before the ride ended, another ride request came in which I accepted. I don't know if the pax saw this, but about two minutes away from the destination, he asked me to "do him a favor" and stop by the Binny's alcohol depot on the corner of Gross Point Rd, and Skokie Blvd. I told him that I already had accepted a ride request and that the next passenger would be waiting. He said he would only be one minute, and insisted now that I take him there. I then asked him to add the stop on his app, but he said that his brother had ordered the ride and he could not add the stop. He against insisted that he would be lightning fast, "just one minute".
> 
> I sighed and said, "OK, but please be quick because the next rider is waiting". I told him that in the future, either add the stop or tell me beforehand so that I will know not to accept another ping and then the next rider would wonder what was going on when I stopped so close to his/her destination.
> 
> ...


Tell them no stops after you have taken the next ping. Or that you can drop them and end the ride. If they were really sorry "nothing says im sorry quite like a tip"....


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Tell them no stops after you have taken the next ping. Or that you can drop them and end the ride. If they were really sorry "nothing says im sorry quite like a tip"....


@25rides7daysaweek my fellow Chicago ant, but my question to you is whether I can refer to an Uber policy rule that states "no stops after you have taken the next ping". I am concerned that if I say that, without basing it firmly on an established Uber policy, then it would lead to an argument.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

I understand your concern about confrontation. Not many people deal with it easily. The passive aggressive thing you should have done (and completely understandable) is drop him off, wait 1 minute then end the ride and go for your next pickup.


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

The silver lining is that you got a cancel fee

Yes I agree it's a pain in the butt with these people that can't seem to put their stops in the app


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

kdyrpr said:


> I understand your concern about confrontation. Not many people deal with it easily. The passive aggressive thing you should have done (and completely understandable) is drop him off, wait 1 minute then end the ride and go for your next pickup.


Thanks @kdyrpr, yeah... I think I will do that next time. But next time I'll warn the pax that since there is another rider waiting, then if he takes longer than one minute then I will end the ride and move onto the next one.

But what would you say to my next question, if someone still IN the car adds a stop a minute before the destination at a terrible location like a 45 min, 15 car long McDonald's drive thru in a busy city at night? (this has happened to me many times). Which is why I am asking others how they handle the situation without confrontation.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

I had a great one last night on a 12 surge. 1 mile ride against 5 o’clock traffic She had a 4.3 rating. Warning ⚠ Cute little thing,Big smile says Hi!!
She said can you do a quick stop for me. I said where. She said go that way. I said what’s the address. 8 miles into heavy traffic. 30 minutes and then I have to come back😂
I turned the car around and said no. Took her to the destination.
No longer taking stacked as I realized you can get screwed taking a low surge like 4 when you are 1 minute from a 12.
I want to be aware of my surroundings when I take a ride.


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

No stops if I have another ride in the queue - no exceptions. When they say "I'll just be a minute", that's Uber-speak for "I'll be about 15 minutes".
BTW, I grew up a couple blocks from where you picked that pax up, and that's Niles, not Chicago. :wink:


----------



## SuperStar3000 (Jun 16, 2016)

Young Kim said:


> ...my question to you is whether I can refer to an Uber policy rule that states "no stops after you have taken the next ping". I am concerned that if I say that, without basing it firmly on an established Uber policy, then it would lead to an argument.


There is no "Uber policy rule". 
There are "guidelines", but as an independent contractor, you don't have to accommodate any extra requests.

Uber has not defined the meaning of the word "stop", but it's apparent that some passengers interpret the word as "wait". 
If a pax tries to sneak in a stop after the ride is underway, I simply tell them that I don't do stops anymore, and I have never had an argument.

If we were paid a respectable amount for extra wait time, and the customer understood that there was substantial cost to keeping a driver waiting, I would be more willing to make "stops", but I wont let a pax think that my time is worthless.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

Young Kim said:


> @25rides7daysaweek my fellow Chicago ant, but my question to you is whether I can refer to an Uber policy rule that states "no stops after you have taken the next ping". I am concerned that if I say that, without basing it firmly on an established Uber policy, then it would lead to an argument.


A driver is under no obligation to stop unless the stop is in the app. The gray area is whether or not the driver will allow a passenger to add a stop. I use my own discretion.
For a third-party ride, never, I repeat never allow an unscheduled stop as the original requestor may ask Uber for a refund because you deviated from the route or took too long.



Young Kim said:


> Thanks @kdyrpr, yeah... I think I will do that next time. But next time I'll warn the pax that since there is another rider waiting, then if he takes longer than one minute then I will end the ride and move onto the next one.
> 
> But what would you say to my next question, if someone still IN the car adds a stop a minute before the destination at a terrible location like a 45 min, 15 car long McDonald's drive thru in a busy city at night? (this has happened to me many times). Which is why I am asking others how they handle the situation without confrontation.


I tell the passenger that I am on a Destiination filter trip that is bringing me home and has added stop will not help me with that.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

If it’s a short stop what’s the risk?
I did a short stop for a guy at the beer store last night. And went in to the bathroom


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

I say "airport?! no problem , I take you"

Or "wahhhaaaT?!, Im not getting you, my hearing is done for"
and proceed to talk about your time in vietnam and how your buddy decided to unload a clip right next to your ear... and that you can still hear the ringing 60 years later .


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

None of my passengers can seem to figure out how to do that anymore.


----------



## RideShare_Hustler (Jun 18, 2020)

It depends, if they are annoying me then I tell them I already have another passenger waiting. But usually I just go to their new destination. Makes no difference to me.


----------



## UbaBrah (Oct 25, 2019)

I stop, but grudgingly, and ask if they'll be long as it communicates that I want to hurry this up without being too antagonistic. Tact is important. But still:


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

Illini said:


> No stops if I have another ride in the queue - no exceptions. When they say "I'll just be a minute", that's Uber-speak for "I'll be about 15 minutes".
> BTW, I grew up a couple blocks from where you picked that pax up, and that's Niles, not Chicago. :wink:


WOW! Illini my Chicago bro. I live just north around Harlem and Mulford! Yes you are right, it is Niles. I was just introducing the location to everyone else here and figured that saying Chicago would be naturally more well understood and known that's all. But yes I stand corrected. So, you must have gone to either Field Elementary School, then Emerson Middle, then Maine South right? OR a private high school like Notre Dame? That is cool that you grew up in the Niles/Park Ridge area. It is a great place to call home.

I will follow your lead next time... "If I have another ride in the queue - no exceptions". And yes, I detest that pax line, "I'll just be a minute". Up there with "I'll leave a great tip for you through the app".



SuperStar3000 said:


> There is no "Uber policy rule".
> There are "guidelines", but as an independent contractor, you don't have to accommodate any extra requests.
> 
> Uber has not defined the meaning of the word "stop", but it's apparent that some passengers interpret the word as "wait".
> ...


Interesting, thanks for the feedback. That is great that you have not had an arguments about that. And yes the wait time pay is sadly terrible.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

I take the 1* and get them the hell out of my life. There is no negotiations possible with PAX like this. They are going to downrate you unless they get their 100% share of their own entitlement. I keep very good ratings with 99% of my passengers to offset the 1% that I'm going to take zero shit from because there is no upside in doing so.


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

Diamondraider said:


> A driver is under no obligation to stop unless the stop is in the app. The gray area is whether or not the driver will allow a passenger to add a stop. I use my own discretion.
> For a third-party ride, never, I repeat never allow an unscheduled stop as the original requestor may ask Uber for a refund because you deviated from the route or took too long.
> 
> 
> I tell the passenger that I am on a Destiination filter trip that is bringing me home and has added stop will not help me with that.


Thanks @Diamondraider , that point is perfect. I should have said that.... "Hey pal, if your brother or whoever ordered the ride for you sees that I deviated, he may think I tried to run up the meter and I'll lose the fare and/or get in trouble". Thanks that is great. And I may add that he was hanging getting stuff at the liquor store. To me, that is hardly any kind of necessity.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Look in the passenger app. When you schedule a ride it says please keep stops to 3 minutes or less. It says the same thing in the help pages, how to schedule a ride. 
I call them at 3, ditch them at 5. Refuse if I have a stacked ping. If they leave something in the car, I get the $15 for returning it later. I am trying to make money not be a nice guy. Tips of course change everything.


----------



## evad77 (Oct 15, 2016)

you tell them sorry i've already been assigned another ride and i've accepted it,take your 1* and move on


----------



## Director T.Y. Sanchez (Sep 21, 2019)

I tell them I ain't doing it. Now if they offer some cash with it, that's diff.


----------



## Jst1dreamr (Apr 25, 2019)

Young Kim said:


> On Saturday evening around 5:30 pm, I had a pax by Oakton and Harlem in Chicago who came in and we drove to Skokie, IL. Several minutes before the ride ended, another ride request came in which I accepted. I don't know if the pax saw this, but about two minutes away from the destination, he asked me to "do him a favor" and stop by the Binny's alcohol depot on the corner of Gross Point Rd, and Skokie Blvd. I told him that I already had accepted a ride request and that the next passenger would be waiting. He said he would only be one minute, and insisted now that I take him there. I then asked him to add the stop on his app, but he said that his brother had ordered the ride and he could not add the stop. He against insisted that he would be lightning fast, "just one minute".
> 
> I sighed and said, "OK, but please be quick because the next rider is waiting". I told him that in the future, either add the stop or tell me beforehand so that I will know not to accept another ping and then the next rider would wonder what was going on when I stopped so close to his/her destination.
> 
> ...


That pax can insist all he wants but you need to have a spine and stop letting people walk on you like a dirty carpet. Now the next driver will have to hear the whining "the other uber driver did it". There is no polite way to say this so no offense but you need to grow a pair.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Young Kim said:


> On Saturday evening around 5:30 pm, I had a pax by Oakton and Harlem in Chicago who came in and we drove to Skokie, IL. Several minutes before the ride ended, another ride request came in which I accepted. I don't know if the pax saw this, but about two minutes away from the destination, he asked me to "do him a favor" and stop by the Binny's alcohol depot on the corner of Gross Point Rd, and Skokie Blvd. I told him that I already had accepted a ride request and that the next passenger would be waiting. He said he would only be one minute, and insisted now that I take him there. I then asked him to add the stop on his app, but he said that his brother had ordered the ride and he could not add the stop. He against insisted that he would be lightning fast, "just one minute".
> 
> I sighed and said, "OK, but please be quick because the next rider is waiting". I told him that in the future, either add the stop or tell me beforehand so that I will know not to accept another ping and then the next rider would wonder what was going on when I stopped so close to his/her destination.
> 
> ...


I would tell the rider that I have to finish the ride at the stop unless he add the stop. That way Uber will shuffle waiting rider to another Uber.


----------



## Joe Saltucci (Oct 6, 2020)

Okay....so here's a question about this.... You have a passenger, straight to the destination, no stops, and on the way you accept a ping. Pretty normal. The passenger, maybe not knowing you've accepted another ride, sits in the back and quietly adds a stop to the trip....or.....can they? Does the Uber app prevent the passenger from adding a stop because it knows the driver has already committed to something else? If I were King....I'd make sure that was the case. I'm thinking that they have coders smart enough to get that together. Ya think?


----------



## Floofy (Aug 22, 2020)

Young Kim said:


> Thanks @kdyrpr, yeah... I think I will do that next time. But next time I'll warn the pax that since there is another rider waiting, then if he takes longer than one minute then I will end the ride and move onto the next one.
> 
> But what would you say to my next question, if someone still IN the car adds a stop a minute before the destination at a terrible location like a 45 min, 15 car long McDonald's drive thru in a busy city at night? (this has happened to me many times). Which is why I am asking others how they handle the situation without confrontation.


Wow. As a passenger I have wondered IF I could possibly get a driver to stop in a drive through that has no line or for me to run inside, as the lobby is usually super fast. It would never occur to me to think you're going to sit in a line for nothing. That would either be me paying you to do that if you even agree at all. Cabs were a little different because of the meter situation. I asked them to go wherever I wanted because I was paying.


----------



## OldUncleDave (Apr 22, 2019)

Young Kim said:


> On Saturday evening around 5:30 pm, I had a pax by Oakton and Harlem in Chicago who came in and we drove to Skokie, IL. Several minutes before the ride ended, another ride request came in which I accepted. I don't know if the pax saw this, but about two minutes away from the destination, he asked me to "do him a favor" and stop by the Binny's alcohol depot on the corner of Gross Point Rd, and Skokie Blvd. I told him that I already had accepted a ride request and that the next passenger would be waiting. He said he would only be one minute, and insisted now that I take him there. I then asked him to add the stop on his app, but he said that his brother had ordered the ride and he could not add the stop. He against insisted that he would be lightning fast, "just one minute".
> 
> I sighed and said, "OK, but please be quick because the next rider is waiting". I told him that in the future, either add the stop or tell me beforehand so that I will know not to accept another ping and then the next rider would wonder what was going on when I stopped so close to his/her destination.
> 
> ...


Your Insurance does not cover you for unscheduled stops. If it isn't on the app, you are off route and not insured.

The pax MUST add the stop, or change destination, for you to be covered by the Uber insurance (or your personal insurance rider).


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

OldUncleDave said:


> Your Insurance does not cover you for unscheduled stops. If it isn't on the app, you are off route and not insured.
> 
> The pax MUST add the stop, or change destination, for you to be covered by the Uber insurance (or your personal insurance rider).


I'm totally going to use that line bro thanks. Being not insured for something I'm sure every pax will understand and appreciate.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Young Kim said:


> On Saturday evening around 5:30 pm, I had a pax by Oakton and Harlem in Chicago who came in and we drove to Skokie, IL. Several minutes before the ride ended, another ride request came in which I accepted. I don't know if the pax saw this, but about two minutes away from the destination, he asked me to "do him a favor" and stop by the Binny's alcohol depot on the corner of Gross Point Rd, and Skokie Blvd. I told him that I already had accepted a ride request and that the next passenger would be waiting. He said he would only be one minute, and insisted now that I take him there. I then asked him to add the stop on his app, but he said that his brother had ordered the ride and he could not add the stop. He against insisted that he would be lightning fast, "just one minute".
> 
> I sighed and said, "OK, but please be quick because the next rider is waiting". I told him that in the future, either add the stop or tell me beforehand so that I will know not to accept another ping and then the next rider would wonder what was going on when I stopped so close to his/her destination.
> 
> ...


We knew you would become realistic.


----------



## Cvillegordo (Oct 30, 2019)

OldUncleDave said:


> Your Insurance does not cover you for unscheduled stops. If it isn't on the app, you are off route and not insured.
> 
> The pax MUST add the stop, or change destination, for you to be covered by the Uber insurance (or your personal insurance rider).


That is definitely a good line to use; but I don't believe that it is correct.


----------



## Aw Jeez (Jul 13, 2015)

It's really simple: "I have another trip waiting already. Please get your brother to add the stop, otherwise we gotta keep going."


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Not much you can do if they add the stop in the app. It will remove so your your stacked ping tho.so your at the mercy of the pax if the don't ask or let you know first. Most times either way you go your going to get the short stick.

But have them add the stop. Especially when it's surging it will cost them more....so most time they change their mind


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Young Kim said:


> What do you ants do when a pax asks for an added stop right before drop off?









Young Kim said:


> He said he would only be one minute.


*NEVER* believe them. Fifteen minutes later, you will be kicking yourself in the head. In the case of any store, he has no idea of how many people will be on line or how long it will take the clerk to wait on those ahead of him. Think about it. Every time that you need to run into a Seven/Eleven or Roy Rogers to get something quickly, how often is the customer in front of you suddenly argumentative? How many times has the customer in front of you appeared ready to pay for his order, when suddenly:

"How much is_____________________?"
"[price]"
"WHAT? XX [swear word]ing dollars for_____________________________________?"
"Gimmuh________________________________________"

He is about ready to pay, then:

"Gimmuh_________________________________________"

"Will that be all?"

"Yes"

"The total is______________________"

"Gimmuh_______________________________"

What has happened to you happens to everyone else.



Young Kim said:


> and insisted now that I take him there. I then asked him to add the stop on his app, but he said that his brother had ordered the ride and he could not add the stop.


Third party ride.......................................

If I find out that it is a third party ride at the beginning, I let them know that I am being paid to take them from Point A to Point B and that, ONLY. There will be ZERO stops, not even at the gasolene station two blocks from the destination so that he can buy a pack of cigarets. If I find out en route that it is a third party ride, I simply tell them that on third party rides, the policy is Point A to Point B, only. No, you can not call the person who ordered the ride and get it changed. WRONG-0! ............Point A to Point B, that is the end of it. I will tell the third party that non-entered stops could get me into trouble with Uber or Lyft. He can "assure" me all that he will that there will be no repercussions, but I do not yield.

Finally, all third party rides are an automatic one star.



Young Kim said:


> He against insisted that he would be lightning fast, "just one minute"


I get that all the time. I tell them that bitter experience dictates otherwise, so there will be no stop. Uber/Lyft pays garbage for moving as it is. It pays less than garbage for me to wait. I am not sacrificing the job on hold for a few pennies to wait for you.

Drive-through is an absolute NO.

A request to wait or drive-through, even though I decline, results in an automatic one star.

All of this will change with the offer of a cash tip. "I will tip in-application" is NOT sufficient.



Young Kim said:


> .As it turned out, he took over 6-7 minutes,









Young Kim said:


> the next rider cancelled the ride.









Young Kim said:


> He came out finally, and I was a bit upset..


.......of course, you just stepped over a ten dollar bill to get a dime.................................what is worse is that you felt compelled to do it........



Young Kim said:


> he said thank you and then he said sorry.


If I had a nickel for every customer who said either "thank-you", "sorry" or both, I would have more money than had I won Powerball®. Of course, those people never tip. These are the same people who say one or both of these to you after you drive fifteen miles/twenty four kilometers to return their lost sunglasses. If you answered that those people do not tip, either, you win a prize.

"Thank you" and "sorry" do not pay my bills.



Young Kim said:


> He said he hoped I can make it to that customer and I told him that he ride was already cancelled. He did not leave me any tip as he left the car.







*Q:*


Young Kim said:


> can we just outright refuse a stop if it is not already part of the ride?


A: Yes.



Young Kim said:


> IIf the pax insists on the stop because he/she states that it is their ride and they are still paying for the unannounced stop, do we have any basis for outright refusal?


I do not care what they are paying Uber or Lyft for the ride, Uber and Lyft are paying me less than garbage for the stop. _DIPSO FACTO;_ no stop......................................................

It is their ride, but it is _my_ car and _my_ bottom line.



Young Kim said:


> I think that we still would get paid for the waiting time at the end right?


You can call that "pay" if you must. I call it less than garbage.



Young Kim said:


> I cannot wait because then I would not be paid to wait).


I tell them that I will not wait because I get paid next to nothing to do so. If they tell me that it is not their problem what Uber or Lyft pays me, I tell them "_correctamundo!_". As it is not their problem, they need not deal with it, I need to deal with it. I do so by declining to wait.



Young Kim said:


> I just don't want to get into an argument with someone,


I do not, either, but, in this business, you can not avoid it. You must stand your ground. If it means that you trade one-stars, so be it.



Young Kim said:


> I would really prefer it if there was an Uber policy rule that stated that stops not placed beforehand in the app can be refused.


..........so would many other drivers. Uber avoids putting anything in writing that does not benefit it precisely because it does not want to be held to it.



Young Kim said:


> I don't care at all about being one starred


This is all the more reason to stand your ground; NO STOP; NO WAIT.



Young Kim said:


> if a pax say puts in a terrible unannounced stop thru the app... like an hour long drive thru McDonald's on a weekend night right before dropoff, can we just refuse and end the ride?


I do not care if we can or can not: _I ain't doin' it_. I let them know that. They can get out at Icky-D's; place their order; eat the stuff; summon another ride when they are ready. One thing on which you can bet on drive-through is that they will want to eat it in the car.



Young Kim said:


> (I have noticed that my sunny disposition about Uber and pax has soured considerably in the past 6 months...for many reasons).


There are reasons that the adjective "bitter" often appears in front of "experience".



Young Kim said:


> ["no stops after you have taken the next ping".


As it is, if the customer adds a stop or changes the destination, Uber will re-assign the stacked ping. I am not sure about Lyft.


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> *NEVER* believe them. Fifteen minutes later, you will be kicking yourself in the head. In the case of any store, he has no idea of how many people will be on line or how long it will take the clerk to wait on those ahead of him. Think about it. Every time that you need to run into a Seven/Eleven or Roy Rogers to get something quickly, how often is the customer in front of you suddenly argumentative? How many times has the customer in front of you appeared ready to pay for his order, when suddenly:
> 
> "How much is_____________________?"
> "[price]"
> ...


@Another Uber Driver ! Hahaha. Thanks for the carefully worded reply. It was totally hilarious educational and beneficial for me...

Maybe I need to grow a backbone. It could be my upbringing to always endeavor to appease and placate others. But it does cause a tremendous amount of frustration. I really really did enjoy your reply I found it very useful. Out of the thousand posts that I have made so far, yours was my favorite reply. Those short YouTube clips made my week! Have a great day bro!


----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

If I've got another pax _actually_ waiting, yeah, they can either choose the liquor or their final destination - they don't get both. Once you discovered it was a third party ride, even better because you don't even have to play act. The actual rider can't rate or complain. Going off route on third party rides is a good way to get your fare adjusted or taken away fyi. I'd simply one star and move on to the next pax. You'll never see the alcoholic again.

And, as a general rule, don't ask them to update the app if you have another desirable ride already queued up. It will automatically cancel the next ride and even count against your cancel rate.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Young Kim said:


> On Saturday evening around 5:30 pm, I had a pax by Oakton and Harlem in Chicago who came in and we drove to Skokie, IL. Several minutes before the ride ended, another ride request came in which I accepted. I don't know if the pax saw this, but about two minutes away from the destination, he asked me to "do him a favor" and stop by the Binny's alcohol depot on the corner of Gross Point Rd, and Skokie Blvd. I told him that I already had accepted a ride request and that the next passenger would be waiting. He said he would only be one minute, and insisted now that I take him there. I then asked him to add the stop on his app, but he said that his brother had ordered the ride and he could not add the stop. He against insisted that he would be lightning fast, "just one minute".
> 
> I sighed and said, "OK, but please be quick because the next rider is waiting". I told him that in the future, either add the stop or tell me beforehand so that I will know not to accept another ping and then the next rider would wonder what was going on when I stopped so close to his/her destination.
> 
> ...


If he is packing heat, I ask him " how many stops and how many hours do you prefer me to wait for you "&#128539;


----------



## OldUncleDave (Apr 22, 2019)

Cvillegordo said:


> That is definitely a good line to use; but I don't believe that it is correct.


Well, it kind of is. Remember, an Uber driver, in an accident, has 3 Insurance companies to deal with. Uber Insurance, which in California is Progressive. Your Personal Insurance, in my case Allstate, with a Rideshare clause. And the other motorist Insurance.

I had an accident last June. Two cute girls wanted to hit drive-thru. (I know, don't judge me! We all have our weak moments). While in line, the truck ahead of me decided it was taking too long, and backed up into my car. $1,000 damages.

I just now got my settlement, 5 months later. Uber (Progressive) said I was off route, and therefore not covered. My insurance, because I was on Uber, said it was on Uber Insurance. It took the other driver's Insurance to cover the damage.


----------



## Flier5425 (Jun 2, 2016)

With a 3.5x - 5x surge ride I have no problem with an additional stop. I just ask the stop be added to the uber app.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

mrpjfresh said:


> Going off route on third party rides is a good way to get your fare adjusted or taken away.


*CO-*rec-ta-*MUN-DO.*..................thank you for raising a point that I neglected to raise.


mbd said:


> If he is packing heat, I ask him " how many stops and how many hours do you prefer me to wait for you "


...........and as soon as he gets out at the first stop, you *G*olf* T*ango *F*oxtrot *O*scar double time.


----------



## Cvillegordo (Oct 30, 2019)

OldUncleDave said:


> Well, it kind of is. Remember, an Uber driver, in an accident, has 3 Insurance companies to deal with. Uber Insurance, which in California is Progressive. Your Personal Insurance, in my case Allstate, with a Rideshare clause. And the other motorist Insurance.
> 
> I had an accident last June. Two cute girls wanted to hit drive-thru. (I know, don't judge me! We all have our weak moments). While in line, the truck ahead of me decided it was taking too long, and backed up into my car. $1,000 damages.
> 
> I just now got my settlement, 5 months later. Uber (Progressive) said I was off route, and therefore not covered. My insurance, because I was on Uber, said it was on Uber Insurance. It took the other driver's Insurance to cover the damage.


A couple points in your response are intriguing. (Besides the two cute girls part.) First; typically the at fault driver's/vehicle's insurance is liable for damages. You submit your claim with evidence etc. and your insurance (or Uber's) bills the responsible at fault party and they cover/settle through the insurance company, to you. So this is really not an issue - unless the outcome is contested, or the at fault vehicle is uninsured. It might take some time in that case, as it sounds. Second point; if your description is correct, you are in a different situation than I am in Virginia. I am with State Farm, a commercial policy for the car I use. Claims are not "on Uber" at all. Sounds almost like you don't have rideshare coverage on your policy, but you said you do. Finally, if the "off route" objection is true, that's really important information to drivers; don't go off route! That just sounds questionable; Uber guidance even mentions that you can ask riders if they have a "favorite route."


----------



## Driver011 (Sep 28, 2019)

wallae said:


> If it's a short stop what's the risk?
> I did a short stop for a guy at the beer store last night. And went in to the bathroom


Woow, you guys get nice payouts for those distances, more then we get it in Sydney!


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Driver011 said:


> Woow, you guys get nice payouts for those distances, more then we get it in Sydney!


You may have not got that that was a surge. 10-12-15 I can't remember

Base pay HERE is not enough
60 cents a mile. $3.75 avg ride here.
I REFUSE to drive for that!
I'll sit and read first

(I just went back and looked- the fair would've been $11 for miles- + I drove back to city empty- 40 minutes in traffic there 20 back. 1 hour. Minus the surge and tip ??

F that with no surge!! It was barely enough with the surge and tip.

But some dummy will.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

It depends. If there are heavy surges and my next ride I already accepted was a nice surge I just told them I couldn't do it, end of story. If it wasn't surging I would do it BUT upfront cash tip only. Because I got burned on the "tip you in the app" I only accepted cash tip UP FRONT. If they wouldn't do it then I wouldn't do it.


----------



## hooj (Aug 18, 2018)

Young Kim said:


> On Saturday evening around 5:30 pm, I had a pax by Oakton and Harlem in Chicago who came in and we drove to Skokie, IL. Several minutes before the ride ended, another ride request came in which I accepted. I don't know if the pax saw this, but about two minutes away from the destination, he asked me to "do him a favor" and stop by the Binny's alcohol depot on the corner of Gross Point Rd, and Skokie Blvd. I told him that I already had accepted a ride request and that the next passenger would be waiting. He said he would only be one minute, and insisted now that I take him there. I then asked him to add the stop on his app, but he said that his brother had ordered the ride and he could not add the stop. He against insisted that he would be lightning fast, "just one minute".
> 
> I sighed and said, "OK, but please be quick because the next rider is waiting". I told him that in the future, either add the stop or tell me beforehand so that I will know not to accept another ping and then the next rider would wonder what was going on when I stopped so close to his/her destination.
> 
> ...


Let him go in and then cancel the ride - carry on. I thought you were a vet in this RS game.


----------



## IRME4EVER (Feb 17, 2020)

kdyrpr said:


> I understand your concern about confrontation. Not many people deal with it easily. The passive aggressive thing you should have done (and completely understandable) is drop him off, wait 1 minute then end the ride and go for your next pickup.


Here is a good one from Scottsdale, AZ.
I got pinged for a pickup at The Pavillions Shopping Center (Indian Bend and Pima), at Conn's.
This elderly woman was hysterical, she was telling me that her other Uber driver just dropped her off, because he had gotten another trip request. She was in tears had no clue where she was. She wasn't from this area (Snowbird). I got her in my car and took her to her destination.
That driver was in the wrong for dropping the old lady off because he got another trip request.
As an Uber driver, you can accept trip requests while en route with another customer. That customer will be notified that you are completing a trip (I have asked customers and they tell me Uber gave them the message).
I told the lady to report the guy to Uber for what he did.


----------



## hooj (Aug 18, 2018)

IRME4EVER said:


> Here is a good one from Scottsdale, AZ.
> I got pinged for a pickup at The Pavillions Shopping Center (Indian Bend and Pima), at Conn's.
> This elderly woman was hysterical, she was telling me that her other Uber driver just dropped her off, because he had gotten another trip request. She was in tears had no clue where she was. She wasn't from this area (Snowbird). I got her in my car and took her to her destination.
> That driver was in the wrong for dropping the old lady off because he got another trip request.
> ...


Why would someone instantly drop off a pax after accepting another request?
I mean, unless you had a Lyft pax and then an Uber ping came in - that's different... lol jk


----------



## romello18 (Dec 17, 2015)

Young Kim said:


> On Saturday evening around 5:30 pm, I had a pax by Oakton and Harlem in Chicago who came in and we drove to Skokie, IL. Several minutes before the ride ended, another ride request came in which I accepted. I don't know if the pax saw this, but about two minutes away from the destination, he asked me to "do him a favor" and stop by the Binny's alcohol depot on the corner of Gross Point Rd, and Skokie Blvd. I told him that I already had accepted a ride request and that the next passenger would be waiting. He said he would only be one minute, and insisted now that I take him there. I then asked him to add the stop on his app, but he said that his brother had ordered the ride and he could not add the stop. He against insisted that he would be lightning fast, "just one minute".
> 
> I sighed and said, "OK, but please be quick because the next rider is waiting". I told him that in the future, either add the stop or tell me beforehand so that I will know not to accept another ping and then the next rider would wonder what was going on when I stopped so close to his/her destination.
> 
> ...


the best way to handle that is to tell them it has to be in the app. to make them understand i tell its for insurance reasons if anything happens at the stop and its not in the app uber won't give them or me a dime. and they understand and appreciate the information


----------



## Scuberdriver (Jul 10, 2018)

Australia here! It is different experience... if you accept another request but the current rider adds another stop or makes the trip longer, Uber do an automatic move and remove the second rider waiting and find them someone else so we don't end up cancelling ourselves


----------



## teh744 (Apr 14, 2018)

If they want to add a stop, there should be a $10 fee added. I’m tired of when pax get in, they want to add or change something.


----------



## rushbudgie (Nov 7, 2016)

Scuberdriver said:


> Australia here! It is different experience... if you accept another request but the current rider adds another stop or makes the trip longer, Uber do an automatic move and remove the second rider waiting and find them someone else so we don't end up cancelling ourselves


I had this feral female who told me "turn right!" as I was about to. Red flag screamed inside my head. She gets on the phone telling her bf to meet at the station for pick up, another red flag. He gets in, a better attitude than the feral, but asks to head to the drive thru bottlo which is close to their destination which wasn't necessary to add a stop. I get a ping but decline knowing it will be a long wait at the bottlo. The feral decides to vape without asking but I wish this trip never started. I kept my cool with the conversation at their level of understanding. At the end we parted ways like best buddies. Next week I'm 1 starring the feral (her account). Next I get a ping, it was the ping I declined so happy days.


----------



## Scuberdriver (Jul 10, 2018)

rushbudgie said:


> I had this feral female who told me "turn right!" as I was about to. Red flag screamed inside my head. She gets on the phone telling her bf to meet at the station for pick up, another red flag. He gets in, a better attitude than the feral, but asks to head to the drive thru bottlo which is close to their destination which wasn't necessary to add a stop. I get a ping but decline knowing it will be a long wait at the bottlo. The feral decides to vape without asking but I wish this trip never started. I kept my cool with the conversation at their level of understanding. At the end we parted ways like best buddies. Next week I'm 1 starring the feral (her account). Next I get a ping, it was the ping I declined so happy days.


ferals haha we call them bogans


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

Hey....remember LYFTs "Taco Mode"? Allowed pax to hit a button or some such crap to instantly divert the driver to the nearest Taco Bell drive thru. That died a quick death.... 😆


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Joe Saltucci said:


> Okay....so here's a question about this.... You have a passenger, straight to the destination, no stops, and on the way you accept a ping. Pretty normal. The passenger, maybe not knowing you've accepted another ride, sits in the back and quietly adds a stop to the trip....or.....can they? Does the Uber app prevent the passenger from adding a stop because it knows the driver has already committed to something else? If I were King....I'd make sure that was the case. I'm thinking that they have coders smart enough to get that together. Ya think?


They CAN do that, but I usually kick them out for it. At LEAST discuss it with me before you do it. I'm your driver for tge trip I accepted; not your slave.


----------



## Alantc (Jun 15, 2018)

Fine with me, just don't have them add it, just keep the meter running for the stop, you make more money for the trip that way than adding a stop. I hate multiple stops and round trips because u loose money.


----------



## indydriver68 (Mar 13, 2018)

The gas station to grab smokes or liquor store doesn’t so much bother me unless its busy and surging then it’s a hard pass. Drive thru is a no every time. For drive thru I Tell them I can drop them off and end ride. When they are finished they can order a new ride and if that doesn’t work then door dash or grub hub is their best option. And post mates will deliver smokes and booze. So there is no reason for a driver to have to do that crap and cost them money when it’s busy.

Now of course there are exceptions as always. Rider hands me a $10 or $20 to stop at liquor store I’m all in. Drive thru if not backed up and only has 2 or 3 cars then I am good. However, if it’s backed the hell up $20 isn’t going to do it. Either bump the cash or no go. At 3 am here (bar close) Taco Bell can be a 40 minute wait in drive thru with 25 cars lined up at certain ones. Almost none decide that $40 for $10 worth of Taco Bell is worth it so I don’t have to mess with it. Which is what I wanted in the 1st place. Lol


----------



## TheSuperUber (Nov 21, 2019)

Young Kim said:


> On Saturday evening around 5:30 pm, I had a pax by Oakton and Harlem in Chicago who came in and we drove to Skokie, IL. Several minutes before the ride ended, another ride request came in which I accepted. I don't know if the pax saw this, but about two minutes away from the destination, he asked me to "do him a favor" and stop by the Binny's alcohol depot on the corner of Gross Point Rd, and Skokie Blvd. I told him that I already had accepted a ride request and that the next passenger would be waiting. He said he would only be one minute, and insisted now that I take him there. I then asked him to add the stop on his app, but he said that his brother had ordered the ride and he could not add the stop. He against insisted that he would be lightning fast, "just one minute".
> 
> I sighed and said, "OK, but please be quick because the next rider is waiting". I told him that in the future, either add the stop or tell me beforehand so that I will know not to accept another ping and then the next rider would wonder what was going on when I stopped so close to his/her destination.
> 
> ...


You can refuse the stop. You are the Captain of your ship.


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

wallae said:


> If it's a short stop what's the risk?
> I did a short stop for a guy at the beer store last night. And went in to the bathroom


Now tell us about the other 9,999 times you waited and got nothing.


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

**** them

Stop, then drive off when they get out


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

Young Kim said:


> On Saturday evening around 5:30 pm, I had a pax by Oakton and Harlem in Chicago who came in and we drove to Skokie, IL. Several minutes before the ride ended, another ride request came in which I accepted. I don't know if the pax saw this, but about two minutes away from the destination, he asked me to "do him a favor" and stop by the Binny's alcohol depot on the corner of Gross Point Rd, and Skokie Blvd. I told him that I already had accepted a ride request and that the next passenger would be waiting. He said he would only be one minute, and insisted now that I take him there. I then asked him to add the stop on his app, but he said that his brother had ordered the ride and he could not add the stop. He against insisted that he would be lightning fast, "just one minute".
> 
> I sighed and said, "OK, but please be quick because the next rider is waiting". I told him that in the future, either add the stop or tell me beforehand so that I will know not to accept another ping and then the next rider would wonder what was going on when I stopped so close to his/her destination.
> 
> ...


With another rider queued up, i would have dropped him at binny's and ended the trip.


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

TheSuperUber said:


> You can refuse the stop. You are the Captain of your ship.


Only the Captain can wear the Captain's hat, Greg


----------



## hooj (Aug 18, 2018)

I waited 5 mins and then left their anchored stuff in front of the store and ended the ride. If you can’t be a decent person then neither can I.


----------



## UberTrent9 (Dec 11, 2018)

Young Kim said:


> Thanks @kdyrpr, yeah... I think I will do that next time. But next time I'll warn the pax that since there is another rider waiting, then if he takes longer than one minute then I will end the ride and move onto the next one.
> 
> But what would you say to my next question, if someone still IN the car adds a stop a minute before the destination at a terrible location like a 45 min, 15 car long McDonald's drive thru in a busy city at night? (this has happened to me many times). Which is why I am asking others how they handle the situation without confrontation.


You CANCEL. Add a stop suddenly right before I drop you off? I drop you off there & you walk home.

Pretty simple.



SuperStar3000 said:


> If we were paid a respectable amount for extra wait time, and the customer understood that there was substantial cost to keeping a driver waiting, I would be more willing to make "stops", but I wont let a pax think that my time is worthless.


 That's the thing, MANY MANY PAX do "understand", yet think they're slick, or play stupid, or just don't care. They're really good @ scam attempts & trying to maximize their trips, for as little as possible. Pax DO NOT GIVE A CRAP about drivers, if they did, they'd STOP trying to scam drivers all the time.



Atom guy said:


> None of my passengers can seem to figure out how to do that anymore.


That's a good thing for you.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

UberTrent9 said:


> You CANCEL. Add a stop suddenly right before I drop you off? I drop you off there & you walk home.
> 
> Pretty simple.
> 
> ...


Twice I've had people who thought that they put in a stop, but didn't.
I knew it.
I ended the trip on one... he said well how am I going to get home?
(It was probably a pot delivery)
Ah...order another
But...but...
No insurance
I won't get paid
I'm not doing it...

Risk of course in those areas is every "kid" has a gun and they seem to have very little "self control"
Which is why we have to ban guns&#128517;


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

So, yesterday I did the exact thing I posted about here. Guy had a 3 stop trip (includes original pickup). Waited for him for about 5 minutes at stop one in which was a grocery store. I swiped the next destination which was a decent distance so my patience is not tested as easily. Brings more stuff into the car (his pickup spot was a grocery store also).

Now were off to his home, which turns out to be a semi high rise building. Check the app: Oh, there's another stop. The final one, back to same town where we came from. OK. That's cool. Although I see it is a Cleaners. 

He has to take two trips to bring his stuff up. I can see what's going on because I'm parked in front. Now he gets upstairs and what should take 1 minute to come back down has now turned into 10. WTF? Is he putting his shit away? Is he getting his laundry ready for the cleaners? Well, I give him 3 minutes more. He doesn't show up. Goodbye. One star and I'm done. No arguments, no conversation, no texts or phone calls.


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

I ended a trip at a shady, impromptu stop last night and the mother****er left his phone in the backseat. What a dip. 

No, I didn't do the right thing 😆


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

NauticalWheeler said:


> I ended a trip at a shady, impromptu stop last night and the [email protected]@@@er left his phone in the backseat. What a dip.
> 
> No, I didn't do the right thing &#128518;


you didn't return it and get the 15 bucks?


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

wallae said:


> you didn't return it and get the 15 bucks?


No, I didn't return to have a potentially confrontational interaction with the drunk ass that I left at a house en route to a destination that I wanted no part of.

I courteously slowed down to about 15 mph BEFORE gently tossing it out the window in a completely different city.


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

Anyway, the solution is clear: If you want to keep Ubering, then you're trading in that old Volt for either Prius or maybe an older Hyundai Sonata Hybrid. Maybe A Chevy Malibu Hybrid or Ford Fusion Hybrid - if you really want a hybrid to Uber in. Honestly I'd skip the hybrid altogether and just get a regular compact sedan with a regular automatic - no CVT bs or Dual clutch. Like say a Hyundai Elantra sedan. Simple, cheap to buy, cheap to maintain. Just make sure it has the 6 speed auto not the CVT.


----------



## TheSuperUber (Nov 21, 2019)

Young Kim said:


> On Saturday evening around 5:30 pm, I had a pax by Oakton and Harlem in Chicago who came in and we drove to Skokie, IL. Several minutes before the ride ended, another ride request came in which I accepted. I don't know if the pax saw this, but about two minutes away from the destination, he asked me to "do him a favor" and stop by the Binny's alcohol depot on the corner of Gross Point Rd, and Skokie Blvd. I told him that I already had accepted a ride request and that the next passenger would be waiting. He said he would only be one minute, and insisted now that I take him there. I then asked him to add the stop on his app, but he said that his brother had ordered the ride and he could not add the stop. He against insisted that he would be lightning fast, "just one minute".
> 
> I sighed and said, "OK, but please be quick because the next rider is waiting". I told him that in the future, either add the stop or tell me beforehand so that I will know not to accept another ping and then the next rider would wonder what was going on when I stopped so close to his/her destination.
> 
> ...


I had a ride for a gal to take her to a Burger King on her way to work. I stopped at the Burger King ...I waited and then I fell asleep. When I woke up the time was 10 to12 minutes from when I originally stopped. I immediately put the car in year and took off. I canceled the ride and 3 hours later I received a text from her... because I pass out a business card to most of my riders. She contacted me and said..." why did I leave her" at the Burger King and that her purse was in the back of the car. This is a standard MO by people who want to extend their stop. They leave something in the car that perhaps forces you to wait around and stay for them while they do their gazing at the store. I don't play that game. I had her purse and since Uber closed the green light locations in the cities, I told her that if she wanted her purse she would have to come to me by Uber, since I live 20 miles away from her to retrieve the purse. She then told me the cry baby story of the fact that she is a single mother. .. that I should have consideration for her. Then she told me that her house keys were in the purse but not her phone or any money. I told her I would post.
I would send through the post office her purse if she was in such bad need of it and that the next time she should think about the Uber driver who's trying to make a living doing this job ...just for future reference.


----------



## ABQuber (Jan 30, 2019)

wallae said:


> If it's a short stop what's the risk?
> I did a short stop for a guy at the beer store last night. And went in to the bathroom


Yeah, this is the exception, not the rule. They always ask for a "fast stop", which can mean anywhere from 1-30 minutes. Most promise a tip in the app, few actually follow through.

If it's slow or I need fuel, I'll usually do it without comment. If it's busy or I know it won't be quick, I'll tell them cash upfront. If they insist on tipping in the app, I will give them literally 60 seconds, complete the ride, flag it as rude or abusive and move on.

If we do make it back to their drop off, before I unlock the doors, I'll tell them I'm ending the ride now, so you can complete it in your end now and smile politely. If they say thanks and hop out, fine. But 1 star and a report if it really irked me.


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

Twice I've left pax at an impromptu stop and have them leave valuables in my car. Both times were at night. I have zero sympathy. Discarded.

No doubt that, both times, the pax thought I noticed their stuff and decided to drive off with it even though.

One of the times the pax called numerous times the rest of the night, as did the police. I actually called the police, myself, the next day (long story) and, later, checked my vm and heard msgs from both the pax and the police the night before. What a headache.


----------



## teh744 (Apr 14, 2018)

One night I had someone said they would be 10 minutes in dollar general..... they didn’t walk out until 40 min later..... they also thought the timer stopped while they were inside... LoL
It was when the outbreak first happened and rides were few and far between.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

I always let folks add stops.

I never see the downside.



However the math works differently in the cab versus Uber.


First of all a stop can add more than a min short fare for me easily.

A stop at a store can add $5.00 and a min trip is roughly $4.20-4.80 or so.


A trip through a drive thru for instance can add $5-6.00 on its own.



But this is taxi math, in order for a stop to add $4.20 on Uber you have to be sitting there literally an hour in Orlando.




So that’s the difference.


One of my best cab fares of all time was this little old lady I took to like 20 stores one Black Friday.


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> I always let folks add stops.
> 
> I never see the downside.
> 
> However the math works differently in the cab versus Uber.


@Stevie The magic Unicorn my FL brother, indeed being in a cab was superior. I also (part time) drove a cab in Chicago, and it was soo much better. Maybe my meter was running a little fast? , but yeah, a short drive through would add $5 to the meter. But on Uber yeah, you have to wait like 30 minutes to seem to run up $5...


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Young Kim said:


> @Stevie The magic Unicorn my FL brother, indeed being in a cab was superior. I also (part time) drove a cab in Chicago, and it was soo much better. Maybe my meter was running a little fast? , but yeah, a short drive through would add $5 to the meter. But on Uber yeah, you have to wait like 30 minutes to seem to run up $5...


It's literally 60 minutes for 4.80 in Orlando.

.08X 60= $4.80


----------



## Youburr (Aug 22, 2019)

I've had a pax not be able to add the leg home of a cold dark at night ethanol run because he was a cheapskate and hit the Poo button and wanted me to just wait for him. Poo was having none of it and I kept telling Poo that I was looking for the rider's stop. Poo told me to give up on the fish and get the next ping. He got back eventually and I told him to cancel the ride and try to get me again, which didn't work, because I'm already destined to the next ping! So I told him alright the other guy will be here in 4 minutes, and that this segment of the ride was over. He got the hint and left with his bag-o-liquor into the cold and dark. I think I had to turn him into the overlords for misuse of the Poo feature or some such nonsense to ward off a sticky 1*.

All in all it's good if you wait until a pax is paired with another driver before kicking them out- this is key to getting to that point of booting someone out while avoiding the twelve hundred other pitfalls many many other drivers fall into and freak out about, which cause the riders to live through a true 1* experience. You want them out exactly when you say it, you want cash tip, and you want the 5*, and all at the same time like a Jedi mindtrick.


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> It's literally 60 minutes for 4.80 in Orlando.
> 
> .08X 60= $4.80


Not sure for ants in Chicago, but also the amount they pay you to wait is also terrible...


----------



## hooj (Aug 18, 2018)

teh744 said:


> One night I had someone said they would be 10 minutes in dollar general..... they didn't walk out until 40 min later.....


W. 
T. 
F.

You waited 40 minutes for a pax?!?!?

Pax tried making me wait more than 4mins at Walmart few weeks ago. Their shopping bag ended up outside of my car and I was gone not long after that....

[/QUOTE]


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

The only time I've waited that long for a pax was because of it being a round trip back to D/FW Airport.

We have these "destination" gas stations in TX , Buccee's, that this guy from Florida had heard about and wanted to visit during his overnight layover. I took him out to one, probably 20 miles (ill look it up here in a min), and told him I'd wait for him to look around. Didn't think he'd take as long as he did, but he came out about 45 minutes later with his arms full of every food item they had that he wanted and a big grin on his face. This was in the middle of the night a couple years ago, but I
dont remember the exact time. It made sense to me in the moment to agree to do it.

I probably spent the wait fooling around on up.net and &#128684; smoking


----------



## teh744 (Apr 14, 2018)

hooj said:


> W.
> T.
> F.
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
It was slow.... I actually took a nap.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

NauticalWheeler said:


> The only time I've waited that long for a pax was because of it being a round trip back to D/FW Airport.
> 
> We have these "destination" gas stations in TX , Buccee's, that this guy from Florida had heard about and wanted to visit during his overnight layover. I took him out to one, probably 20 miles (ill look it up here in a min), and told him I'd wait for him to look around. Didn't think he'd take as long as he did, but he came out about 45 minutes later with his arms full of every food item they had that he wanted and a big grin on his face. This was in the middle of the night a couple years ago, but I
> dont remember the exact time. It made sense to me in the moment to agree to do it.
> ...


That distance In Orlando on X would pay out...
$1.00 (base)
24 X 8= $1.92
18.3 X .53= $9.54
_$12.46_

And at taxi rates it would pay out....

$50
To an airport probably $60 with tip.


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> That distance In Orlando on X would pay out...
> $1.00 (base)
> 24 X 8= $1.92
> 18.3 X .53= $9.54
> ...


@Stevie The magic Unicorn my bro, don't remind me! My part time taxi days I yearn for wistfully...when I got paid good money all in cash, and I didn't have to worry a lick about an unreasonable pax. I could end a Friday or Saturday shift with $300 in cash in Chicago easily. It would actually feel normal and proper to get paid a reasonable rate. Now..... I just declined two back to back UE order requests for $2.50 and $2.60 each for 25 minutes of work! (it is 2:43 am in Chicago and I am awake in the north suburbs of Chicago)...

It is almost silly for me to even imagine taking such an order... perhaps if I had not had the former Taxi experience I wouldn't feel so aghast at being offered such a ridiculously low amount?


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Young Kim said:


> @Stevie The magic Unicorn my bro, don't remind me! My part time taxi days I yearn for wistfully...when I got paid good money all in cash, and I didn't have to worry a lick about an unreasonable pax. I could end a Friday or Saturday shift with $300 in cash in Chicago easily. It would actually feel normal and proper to get paid a reasonable rate. Now..... I just declined two back to back UE order requests for $2.50 and $2.60 each for 25 minutes of work! (it is 2:43 am in Chicago and I am awake in the north suburbs of Chicago)...
> 
> It is almost silly for me to even imagine taking such an order... perhaps if I had not had the former Taxi experience I wouldn't feel so aghast at being offered such a ridiculously low amount?


I'm 100% convinced that uber pay has fallen more than taxi driver pay has,

Maybe you should head down to an old school yellow cab shop and see if you can sign up.

There's a possibility that the taxi rentals have been decreased in the last 5 years.


----------



## RetiredArmyGuy (Dec 15, 2018)

Young Kim said:


> On Saturday evening around 5:30 pm, I had a pax by Oakton and Harlem in Chicago who came in and we drove to Skokie, IL. Several minutes before the ride ended, another ride request came in which I accepted. I don't know if the pax saw this, but about two minutes away from the destination, he asked me to "do him a favor" and stop by the Binny's alcohol depot on the corner of Gross Point Rd, and Skokie Blvd. I told him that I already had accepted a ride request and that the next passenger would be waiting. He said he would only be one minute, and insisted now that I take him there. I then asked him to add the stop on his app, but he said that his brother had ordered the ride and he could not add the stop. He against insisted that he would be lightning fast, "just one minute".
> 
> I sighed and said, "OK, but please be quick because the next rider is waiting". I told him that in the future, either add the stop or tell me beforehand so that I will know not to accept another ping and then the next rider would wonder what was going on when I stopped so close to his/her destination.
> 
> ...


I don't know about roaches like you, but this ant accepts the add. More money.


----------



## Organized_chaos (Aug 10, 2017)

If its late and they ask to go to a fast food place I flat out tell them 
"No. we get paid for driving and not sitting in a line. It hurts me in the short and long run. I dont get paid extra and if I get another ride while in the line, my acceptance rate goes down. I cannot risk that. I know it sucks but I cannot take that risk."


----------



## MyJessicaLS430 (May 29, 2018)

Joe Saltucci said:


> Okay....so here's a question about this.... You have a passenger, straight to the destination, no stops, and on the way you accept a ping. Pretty normal. The passenger, maybe not knowing you've accepted another ride, sits in the back and quietly adds a stop to the trip....or.....can they? Does the Uber app prevent the passenger from adding a stop because it knows the driver has already committed to something else? If I were King....I'd make sure that was the case. I'm thinking that they have coders smart enough to get that together. Ya think?


They definitely can! One time I accepted a stacked ping (1.5X, yes back in the old days!) during an ongoing trip. Approximately halfway to the destination, there was a notification alert. Not only a stop was added but the destination also changed in the direction of the first pickup location. That however didn't bothered me too much because the new destination was near my honeywell where I used to fish quality rides but the unfortunate part is that Uber gave the 1.5X ride to another driver.



Young Kim said:


> If the pax insists on the stop because he/she states that it is their ride and they are still paying for the unannounced stop, do we have any basis for outright refusal? I think that we still would get paid for the waiting time at the end right? (If we did not, then clearly I could have told him that I cannot wait because then I would not be paid to wait). I just don't want to get into an argument with someone, and I would really prefer it if there was an Uber policy rule that stated that stops not placed beforehand in the app can be refused.
> 
> I don't care at all about being one starred as much as I wonder if I have any Uber protocol basis to refuse such a stop. Also, if a pax say puts in a terrible unannounced stop thru the app... like an hour long drive thru McDonald's on a weekend night right before dropoff, can we just refuse and end the ride? I want to be able to point to some Uber policy and not just tell him that I don't want to...because I wish to avoid an argument. Please let me know what you know or think. Thanks. (I have noticed that my sunny disposition about Uber and pax has soured considerably in the past 6 months...for many reasons).


I understand the need to avoid confrontation driving in Gotham City. You could have also achieved this goal without actually accommodating that passenger. Since he did not have any signals that would suggest a cash tip, the best course of action could be - You can agree to wait but the moment he exits your vehicle, end the ride immediately. You have nothing to lose by completing the ride as you would for any other rides without any intense verbal exchange.

When he realizes he is taking longer than the promised "one minute", it would have been too late for him because you would have been blocks away from him! He could one-star you all he wants but you can spare your car from possible vandalism (there are stories on this forum). How worse can it go? Probably a fabricated complain. In my experience of 800 rides, there is no occasion of "follow-up" mail from Uber after I report "passenger made me feel unsafe" before the other party does. An important lesson from driving Uber / Lyft - Screw them before they screw you! Good luck Chicago driver Kim!


----------

